# AADR Fun Show (Tampa, FL)



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

We have a new central Florida AADR club that will be holding monthly fun shows in the Tampa area. They are connected to the existing North FL AADR Club.

Their first show is this Saturday, at the Veteran's Memorial Park in Tampa. More details can be found here: http://www.aadrofcentralflorida.com


----------

